# Camshaft Alignment Kit Bmw 113240 Zdmak Tools



## zdmak tools (Jul 28, 2004)

CAMSHAFT ALIGNMENT KIT BMW 113240
ZDMAK TOOLS BMW Special BMW Repair Tools
This set 113240 is used for proper alignment and securing of BMW cam shaft while assembling timing chain. Kit comes with T.D.C. Pin number BMW112-300 (Locking Pin). Applicable: BMW Model M42, M44, M50, M52, M52TU

Check out the BMW DEALS Page on my website.  For the BMW fanatics.
You guys will be alerted to any deals.








It is new, it is gonna be a VERY cool spot for you guys to get a couple deals...and there will be more tools added as time permits.
You can view this cam tool and all my other BMW tools here.
http://www.zdmak.com/wbstore/main.asp?action=CAT&CAT=BMW DEALS


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Welcome to the site Mark!


----------



## zdmak tools (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks! I am having some technical difficulty with my website...I will have the DEALS page put together in a few days (maybe sooner) It's pretty cold here today too...my AC is set at about 68 



tim330i said:


> Welcome to the site Mark!


----------

